# Re-Re-visit when the crowd say Flo Selecta



## PaulPowers (Nov 19, 2012)

Captain Birdseye Flo Selecta (Markeaton Interceptor Storm Relief Culvert)


I said I'd never head back down this one as the best bit is the unusual infalls but I was passing so dropped in.

Once you find a way over, under or around the rather large spikey fence you then have to get down to the entrance

so entry can be an arse when you then consider that it's in Derby's number one dogging spot (and they go at it night and day)

when you do make it in you have the brilliant infall followed by half a mile of straight drain




> The Markeaton Interceptor Storm Relief Culvert also known as "The Flow Selecta" and "The Markeaton Interceptor" is a storm relief culvert running under Markeaton park taking water from the Markeaton basin across through Derby city center, and out into the River Derwent. The culvert was constructed in 1938 in response to the 1932 flooding of the area; with various improvements made in 2006. For the most part the culvert is of concrete and brick construction and approximately 12ft high. Access points can be found at regular intervals, the largest of which rises up by 8 floors. The culvert is almost one and a half miles in length and takes water from the Markeaton basin across Derby and out into the River Derwent.



Right here are the pics












First I checked out the side pipe


















time to go


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice shots as per dude!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 19, 2012)

Beautiful now that is a culvert and a half, I could go in one of those.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 19, 2012)

*Looks ace that! Wheres me wellies...*


----------



## dangerous dave (Nov 20, 2012)

hahaha i went fishing in that one managed to get a small chub near the outfaill by hand


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 20, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> hahaha i went fishing in that one managed to get a small chub near the outfaill by hand



The water level was that high that there are fish at the infall, I've not seen it like that before


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice one Paul.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 20, 2012)

Cracking shots there! Looks great


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 24, 2012)

Brilliant! Cracking report!


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Cracking as always Mr P


----------



## Carlh (Dec 4, 2012)

great read, thanks for sharing


----------



## birdinanaviary (Dec 4, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> The water level was that high that there are fish at the infall, I've not seen it like that before



You should of seen it at the weekend 
Well you could hear it before you saw anything! Haha

Great pictures


----------



## MrDan (Dec 27, 2012)

2nd from last pic!


----------



## Andy Wipes (Dec 31, 2012)

Great shots. Don't think I'd dare to go in any drains at the moment with all this rain! Serious brown trouser situation!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 2, 2013)

Amazing photos!!! Fantastic shots in such tricky conditions!!

My dad use to go down them markeaten drains in the 40's, must show him these

Thanks dude


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice, I'd love to get into draining some time soon.


----------



## peterc4 (Jan 10, 2013)

no 3 for me, very nice


----------

